# Original pigskin strap issued with www dirty dozen WW2 watches



## Rtfox2 (Nov 3, 2020)

I am trying to find images of the pigskin watch straps that were attached to the dirty dozen www 1945 military watches when issued to U.K. military personnel.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I think I know the type of strap to which you're referring (or very similar at least) but I'm not sure the WWW's ever came supplied on these. The WWW's have fixed bars so they wouldn't fit.

I have this example. It's 15mm wide but I guess it may have shrunk a bit and was probably originally 16mm.


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

Not a WWW but an RAF issued Jaeger-LeCoultre. Not sure if this the original 'in service' strap, if not it I imagine it was pretty close?


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

These are my 2 Cymas'.

The one on the left was issued to my Dad. He left the army at the end of WW2 and this was his everyday watch until it no longer worked in the 90's. It is ''as issued'' to him and to my knowledge never had any alterations or repairs so I believe the strap to be original. It has had a piece of leather glued to the back, about 1 cm square to bridge a crack rather than replace the strap.

The other watch he bought from an army surplus in the 1960's as a backup and probably had a soft refurb before he got it.


----------



## Rtfox2 (Nov 3, 2020)

Many thanks Eezy. With your excellent photos and info I can now be fairly certain that the strap attached to the fixed lugs of my 1945 www Vertex is the original "army issue " pigskin strap that was issued with the watch.

I found a good article at "The history of the nato watch strap part 2. The nato watch strap during world war 2." which I came across on AF0210strap.com website. This shows a www Record watch with the same "army issue" pigskin strap.


----------

